
Podcast: Justin Garrison on Cloud Native Infra, Immutability,& Observability - spectorrackn
https://www.rackn.com/2018/04/02/podcast-justin-garrison-on-cloud-native-infrastructure-immutability-observability-and-much-more/
======
vlowther
Hi, HN, onen of the lead developers on dr-provision here. Ask me anything.

------
akalmans
Interesting post - who benefits from this most?

